# Dog's Poo



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Are there any people who own a dog in the Javea area, that know where we should be putting our dog's poo please? We always clear up after ours and either put it in the sewerage drain in the garden, a litter bin or a dog poo bin, but I'm not sure what I should do in Spain. Thanks.


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

Gazeebo said:


> Are there any people who own a dog in the Javea area, that know where we should be putting our dog's poo please? We always clear up after ours and either put it in the sewerage drain in the garden, a litter bin or a dog poo bin, but I'm not sure what I should do in Spain. Thanks.


''but I'm not sure what I should do in Spain. Thanks.'',,,,,,, leave it where he dumped it.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

bikerboy123 said:


> ''but I'm not sure what I should do in Spain. Thanks.'',,,,,,, leave it where he dumped it.


I mean't I don't know where to put it after I have cleared it up!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yeras ago there was a huge problem with dog poo and there were numerous threads about it on the forum. Things have improved greatly though and, although there will always be people who have trouble cleaning up their shiit, pavements are much cleaner now. Just chuck it in the nearest bin; better if it's a big bin meant for those living in the area than a little bin that might not be emptied every day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

It's much much better than it used to be. One pedestrianised street in the port had to be power washed by a huge machine almost weekly to remove it. 

I can't remember the last time I saw poo there. 

Dotted around Jávea are specific bins for dog poo. Failing that use one of the many many littler bins that seem to be on almost every lampost.

There are also several 'Pipi cans' which are fenced off areas specially for dogs to do what they have to do. You are of course, still expected to scoop the poop & put it in the bin.

There's also a fenced dog park - again with poo bins.

oh - & the tourist offices have poo bags.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Take it home and dispose of it there.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DonMarco said:


> Take it home and dispose of it there.


But it will still end up in the municipal bin. Unless you are suggesting flushing it down the loo, which is not a good idea.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

What about cat poo?:rant:


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> It's much much better than it used to be. One pedestrianised street in the port had to be power washed by a huge machine almost weekly to remove it.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I saw poo there.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the last time we were in Javea, we couldn't find the dog park. Thanks for the advice about where to put the poo.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

jimenato said:


> What about cat poo?:rant:


They hide theirs and I usually find it when I'm gardening!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> What about cat poo?:rant:


Litter tray of course. Nice and easy to keep clean and no nasty surprises in the garden. Shame they don't do them for dogs (though perhaps they do?)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Litter tray of course. Nice and easy to keep clean and no nasty surprises in the garden. Shame they don't do them for dogs (though perhaps they do?)


 Litter trays in the street? 

The problem with cats is that they wander into other people's gardens, poo and scratch up plants. And they're arrogant with it as well!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Litter tray of course. Nice and easy to keep clean and no nasty surprises in the garden. Shame they don't do them for dogs (though perhaps they do?)



Down the loo or municipal bin?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Litter trays in the street?
> 
> The problem with cats is that they wander into other people's gardens, poo and scratch up plants. And they're arrogant with it as well!


Yep - they just don't give a s**t do they?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> But it will still end up in the municipal bin. Unless you are suggesting flushing it down the loo, which is not a good idea.


Why is flushing it down the loo not a good idea?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Why is flushing it down the loo not a good idea?


Not good if it's in a bag - otherwise...:noidea:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Not good if it's in a bag - otherwise...:noidea:


Quite. And if you take it out the bag (eew), that's probably more of a "health risk" than putting the bag in the bin.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Down the loo or municipal bin?


Bagged up and in the bin. Not a problem. Far more unsavoury things get chucked in the contenador than a bag of poo, and of course they are emptied every day.

My cat never goes outside the house and our "garden" is on the roof, but when we lived in the UK I used to train my cats to use a litter tray indoors rather than the garden.

Can't believe I'm having a serious conversation about this.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Bagged up and in the bin. Not a problem. Far more unsavoury things get chucked in the contenador than a bag of poo, and of course they are emptied every day.
> 
> My cat never goes outside the house and our "garden" is on the roof, but when we lived in the UK I used to train my cats to use a litter tray indoors rather than the garden.
> 
> *Can't believe I'm having a serious conversation about this.*


It is a bit of a cr*p thread!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I will put it wrapped in the bin if out walking, but shovel it down the loo if at home. If he does it in the garden at home, I lift the sewer lid and chuck it down there. Now, mustn't forget to pack the sh#t shovel!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Bagged up and in the bin. Not a problem. Far more unsavoury things get chucked in the contenador than a bag of poo, and of course they are emptied every day.
> 
> My cat never goes outside the house and our "garden" is on the roof, but when we lived in the UK I used to train my cats to use a litter tray indoors rather than the garden.
> 
> Can't believe I'm having a serious conversation about this.


The old lady who used to live next door to our old house had five cats, and each and every one of them used to use the flat roof of the storeroom on our roof terrace as their toilet. It was revolting and smelt awful especially in summer, we ended up having to put a chicken wire fence up along the back of the roof to stop them getting over.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Ooohhweee!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Ooohhweee, that's not nice!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Gazeebo said:


> Ooohhweee, that's not nice!


No, it wasn't. Seems awful to say it, but it was quite a relief when she died and the cats were removed. Her daughter owned a house across the street and for the 11 years we lived there, no-one actually lived in the house except for her cats, and she came every day to feed them and clean the place.


----------

